# 8 Week Old GSD Puppy, Royal Canin Feed Question



## Asgardfox (Jan 27, 2011)

I have had my male GSD puppy since he was 6 weeks old. My puppy has been eating 3 cups a day for the last 2 weeks, he is now 8 weeks old. I have been feeding him Royal Canin GSD 30 for puppies. I'm wondering if anyone else has any experience with this brand of food for a puppy. The recommended says he should be eating more than 3 cups a day to reach an ideal weight of 44lbs as an adult on the lowest spectrum or tier of the feeding chart, well I have a male GSD puppy, 44lbs is not ideal. To reach up to 88 and 99lbs he should be eating over 4 cups a day it says. Is he not eating enough or should I just not worrying about the guidelines, will he still reach a good weight as an adult even if he doesn't eat as much as it is recommended on the bag? What does everyone think and does anyone have any experiences with this brand or one similar?

Thanks, Jon


----------



## SouthernNdN (Nov 17, 2010)

Well it all depends on the kibble being fed. I would first look at the weight of both his parents. That will give you a start on making an educated guess on the adult weight. After taking that into consideration, then look at the overall appearance of the pup, I know all young pups seem to look fat in the gut most of the time! lol Then take into consideration how much the pup is playing verse how much the pup is eating.

I fed my girl Royal Canin in the past, and followed the guidlines set on the back. However my girl I believe will be at the lower end of the spectrum, however I fed what was called for the dog according to the pup's age and what the pup's ideal weight would be. 

For instance, my girl is around 5.5 months. She's just around 40 lbs. Therefore I assume her weight will lvl out between 50-55 lbs when mature. Seeing that most height and weight gains slow almost by half after 6 months. And see that since 3 months old she has only put on 8-10 lbs per month.


----------



## Asgardfox (Jan 27, 2011)

Ah very interesting! Yes his dad was 110/120lbs and his mom I think was about 70lbs or so. How many cups a day did you start your puppy at? Yes it's really hard to tell for me, he doesn't look skinny or too thin but he doesn't look fat, kind of in the middle. In terms of playing, I work during the day. I take him out in the mornings and feed him and take him to go potty. My wife does the same at lunch time and plays with him a bit. Then when I get home at around 5pm I take him out do the same but beforehand I actually take him for a 5-10min slow walk. He has had his first rounds of shots and I am careful not to let him around any other dogs or areas I don't know. I was told maybe it's not a good idea to walk with him this early but I feel so bad him being in a crate while I'm at work, I feel like I should let him go outside on the town a bit. Will him being slow walked for 5 t0 10 mins at 8 weeks affect is growth? Should I stop? Thanks. Jon


----------

